# Broken Ankle RANT



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I wonder if a magnetic wrap might help get blood flow better in there.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

A magnetic wrap? I haven't had anyone mention that to me yet. Can they be gotten over the counter or is it a dr. Prescribed thing do you know? I've heard of them for horses...that would be interesting...

Thanks!!


----------



## elleng0728 (Oct 13, 2011)

Have you thought of trying acupuncture? I'm using it for Sciatica at the moment and it is helping.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I havent tried acupuncture yet... That might help with the pain. I have no experience with it personally but I have known quite a few people that have used it for various things with good results. I'll look into it... Thanks


----------



## elleng0728 (Oct 13, 2011)

It also helps with any inflamation. So hopefully it would help "reprogram" your body.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you tho't about getting the TENS unit again - shock treatments. They do help with healing.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

My PT did some shock therapy,but it didn't seem to help too much. I don't go to PT anymore anyways though. The neurologist was only doing it for testing. My regular dr. Hasn't offered any shock therapy options though I don't know if they would be the ones to suggest it or ? I don't have an Orthopedic specialist really anymore as they said there wasn't anything else they wanted to do and basically discharged me and said too bad and sorry.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

may i make a suggestion for riding? does riding without stirrups make it sore too? could you just go it bareback from now on, so you don't have to be in pain? i'm no medical professional, but i had my knee cap split in three once and they said i couldn't put weight on it to ride, so i just rode bareback, no posting or anything. i feel for ya  hope you find something that works....


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I ride bareback mostly because the stirrups are killer...especially the whole heels down down and toes pointed in which is nearly impossible for me on that side. But I want to get back into showing this coming year and they definitely frown upon it in the ring...lol. So I'm hoping to have things figured out before then. I've gotten some great suggestions on here that I'm looking into.i really appreciate it everyone! Thanks


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Piaffe said:


> A magnetic wrap? I haven't had anyone mention that to me yet. Can they be gotten over the counter or is it a dr. Prescribed thing do you know? I've heard of them for horses...that would be interesting...
> 
> Thanks!!


My Aunt used to, or still does sell Nikken magnets. I kinda thought it was BS but my mom had a few single magnets she gave me to use when my knee was hurting(cronic knee pain issue) and they actually really helped.
This is the info on the ones she sold Nikken Product Technologies I'm sure you can find a ton of others, I would imagine they all work on the same principle.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Have you ever wrapped it or worn a brace on your ankle for riding? Might stop some of the flexing from the extra loose ligaments.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the link Rachel1786...I'll definitely look into that. 

Cacowgirl- I usually do try to wrap it in an ace bandage and if it's cold add in some instant handwarmers. It definitely does help the stability...especially if I use my orthotics and tight riding boots. Unfortunately it doesn't help the pain at all...in fact it makes my ankle hurt way,way worse from keeping it in a position that it does not naturally want to be in...which definitely distracts from riding and kind of is making it not fun anymore :/ If I could find a solution that keeps it in place and takes away (or at least lessens) the pain I would be in heaven...lol


----------

